# neuer Laptop



## Despised (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo erstmal, ich möchte nach meinen Klausuren, wieder mit WoW anfangen, ich haben ein halbes Jahr Pause gemacht. Da mein aktueller Pc den Löffel bald abgeben wird und zu Leistungsschwach für WoW ist, bin ich am überlegen, einen Laptop zu holen.( ist halt praktisch für die Uni.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ergibt sich wiederrum die Frage, wie Leistungsstark sollte der Laptop sein, *damit ich locker Catalysm drauf zocken kann*. Ich habe mir schon einige Laptops angeschaut und da is halt die Frage, mit welchem ich am sichersten fahr damit ich in der *Zukunft locker WoW* drauf zocken kann, ich hab mir auch schon einge als Lesezeichen gesetzt und würde gerne eure Meinung darüber hören. *Da ich noch nicht weiß wie hoch mein Budget sein wird, wär ich froh wenn ihr über jeden Laptop ein Fazit abgebt.
**
**Laptop 1:* 

*Packard Bell TJ65 Geforce GT240M[Win7]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Laptop 2: *

*Acer Aspire 5739G-664G32MN *GT240M**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
**Laptop 3: * 
*ASUS X62J-JX074V [HighEnd-Gamer 2.1]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (2. Februar 2010)

Die hardware wirkt bei allen recht gut, was ich immer wichtig finde ist ein "blanker" bildschirm. Also kein hochglanz bild, das spiegelt mir zu sehr.
Besonders wenn man viel unterwegs ist, ist sowas wichtig wie ich finde.

Naja wie gesagt die hardware wirkt bei allen relativ gleich, also such dir einen aus der dir gefällt, wobei ich den packardbell also nr.1 nehmen würd, mit PB hab ich eig bisher nie was schlimmes erlebt.^^ sonst würd ich sagen
Homepc>laptop. Aber nur meine meinung


----------



## Yosef (2. Februar 2010)

Gar kein Laptop. 

Notebooks sind keine Plattform für Videospiele..

Und bei den Notebooks wirds für "Cataclysm" wohl für die niedrigste Einstellung reichen. ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Februar 2010)

Zum Vergleich:

:: ProzessorIntel Core Duo T2300 1.66 GHz 667 MHz FSB, 2 MB L2 Cache:: MainboardIntel 945PM:: Speicher1024 MB, DDR2, PC5300, max. 2048MB, 2x512MB:: GrafikkarteIntel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 950 - 0 MB bis zu 256MB shared memory:: Bildschirm15.4 Zoll 16:10, 1280x800 Pixel, WSXGA Color Shine Glare TFT Display, spiegelnd: nein:: Festplatte60GB 5400U/Min Hitachi HTS541060G9SA00:: SoundkarteSigmaTel High Definition Audio

Damit bin ich bis vor einem Jahr in WoW rumgegurkt und hatte keinerlei Probleme. Was das Display anbetrifft, hat Kersyl recht. Es ist vorteilhaft, wenn man seinen Sitzplatz nicht jedesmal an die Raumbeleuchtung anpassen muss, weil du ausser den eigenen Augenringen nichts erkennst auf dem Display.
Ich hatte übrigens immer auf ner externen Tastatur gespielt. Kann ich nur empfehlen, Laptop-Tastaturen sind nur bedingt für die ASDW-Quälerei geeignet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malassus (2. Februar 2010)

Also ich Zocke seit über einem Jahr auf nem Laptop mit 17 Zoll display es ist nen Acer Aspire 7530G und damit komme ich ganz gut zurecht. Allerdings muss ich auch sagen das ich froh bin heute oder morgen wieder nen richtigen Pc zu besitzen. Was das zocken auf ner Laptoptastatur angeht, ich kann mich da ned beschweren, aber das ist sicherlich ansichtssache.


----------



## wurst (2. Februar 2010)

Technisch sind die alle mal ausreichend bei wen du nicht unter maximalen details  spielst den notebook grakarten sind meistens (eigendlich immer) abgespeckt ohne ende schau einfach mal unter http://www.notebookcheck.com/  da haben die so ziemlich alles getestet 




Gruß die wurst


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Februar 2010)

Malassus schrieb:


> Was das zocken auf ner Laptoptastatur angeht, ich kann mich da ned beschweren, aber das ist sicherlich ansichtssache.


Jupp, Ansichtssache.

1. der Lap war nen ganz schön dickes Brett und ich hab mir die Handgelenke verbogen
2. Touchpad kam mir oft in die Quere
3. die Tabakkrümel lassen sich aus ner externen besser rausklopfen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (2. Februar 2010)

Mit nem Gaminglaptop schleppste dich tot, ich weiss wovon ich rede. Mein Notebook wiegt mit Netzteil schon paar kilo und es hat KEINE aufwendige Gaminghardware.
Außerdem, auf einem Notebook zocken STINKT, und das sag ich aus Erfahrung.
Würd mir an deiner Stelle lieber nen Netbook + guten PC holen, dann biste bei vllt 1000 Euro unterwegs (hab letztens für meinen Top-Rechner ~850 bezahlt, wo allein die GraKa 250 gekostet hat, also es geht noch billiger... und Netbooks sind glaub bei ca ~300 und für Uni tausendmal praktischer, weil superklein und leicht. Werd mir auch demnächst das Netbook meiner Mutter fürs nächste Semester untern Nagel reissen. Die Anzahl an Notebooks bei uns aufm Fachbereich (= Informatik) ist auch stark zugunsten von Netbooks gesunken...), während du für ein Gamingnotebook locker das doppelte hinlegst...


----------



## Lamatard (2. Februar 2010)

Also für WoW zu zocken reichen alle 3 Modelle alle Mal aus. Ist ja nicht so anspruchsvoll an die Grafik.
WoW lief auch mit nem 1GHZ Laptop 64MB Grafik 512MB Arbeitspeicher. Fürs AH Reichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kann ich es auf nem 2GHZ Dual Core, 2GB Arbeitsspeicher, 256 MB Grafik flüßig zocken.
Aion und auch Anno 1404 laufen wunderbar.

Ich nutze den Laptop am Wochenende um bei Freunden zu zocken bzw. wenn ich Baby sitte.

Ich würde zu Nr.2 tendieren wegen dem DDR3 Ram .... und wie die Vorredner schon sagten kein Hochglanz Display.

UND Extra USB- Maus und Tastatur, spielt sich einfach angenehmer und schont die Lapitastatur. 
Wenn mal nen Glas Cola oder Wein umkippt steht der Rechner wenigstens weiter weg und die USB Tastatur ist im Eimer.
Wein im Laptop ist gar nicht gut .... spreche da aus Erfahrung. Auch ne Laptop Tastatur reinigen ist wesentlich aufwendiger.
Als ne normale Tastatur auseinander zu nehmen und in der Spülmaschine die Tasten zu waschen.


----------



## Thimothy (2. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin damit sehr zufrieden !

M571TU - CORE 2 DUO T6600 2,2GHZ
17" WXGA GLARE DISPLAY 1920 X 1200 - GEFORCE&nbsp;GTX
260 1024MB
INTEL PM45 MONTEVINA FSB 1066&nbsp;500 GB 7200S-ATA -
MULTI DVD-WRITER - 4GB DDR3 - 56K V92 / 10/100/1000 - WLAN

LG


----------



## Humunculus (2. Februar 2010)

Für Cata reichen alle 3 dickst. Bei WoW ist eher der Prozzi denn die Graka entscheidend.

Meine Empfehlung wäre wie schon erwähnt zu schauen ob nicht ein Netbook ausreicht für die Uni. Dazu am besten im Fachhandel anschauen und mit unterschiedlichen Dateien testen. Wichtig sind hier große Pdf´s und Powerpoints mit viel Bildmaterial. Man will ja keine Ruckelorgie!
Fürs zocken dann nen großen Rechner.

Willste doch mobil bleiben in jeder lebenslage such nen Laptop.

Die 3 oben genannten lassen ein Cataylsm zu, für Multiplayergames bie Battlefield BC2 oder ein Farcry2 wirds fast nicht reichen. Zumindest nicht ohne hohe auflösungseinbußen. Darüber muss man sich im klaren sein.


----------



## Gerti (2. Februar 2010)

Aktuell gibt bei MediaMarkt für 500 Euro einen recht guten für das Geld. Für WoW reichts allemal.


----------



## Lich Dragon (3. Februar 2010)

Also mit meinem Gaming Notebook läuft WoW auf Ultra flüssig. Genauso wie Far Cry 2 und so weiter.. Und von denen 3 greif zur Nr 1^^


----------



## Sicktongue (3. Februar 2010)

Alle 3 Laptops sind fein!
Allerdings geht doch nichts über eine richtige Tastatur! Also würde ich eine externe besorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@aufgeraucht
Touchpad kann man übrigends ausschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silaz Frostwolf (3. Februar 2010)

http://www.xmx.de/sh...roducts_id=3499



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also dieser hier ist extrem geil.
Fast besser als mein Tower Pc ist zwar ziemlich teuer im preis aber damit hast du sicher lange Spaß dran.
Devise lieber 1mal Gut kaufen und es reicht für 4 Jahre oder 2mal schlecht dann bist beim gleichen Preis hast aber über die ganze Zeit nur Scheiß Technick.
Also wenns der Geldbeutel hergibt hol dir denn hier hab ihn selber seit 4 Wochen und bin topzufrieden.

mfg


----------



## Scota (3. Februar 2010)

Von den drei Laptops würde ich am ehesten zu Nummer 2 tendieren. Aber wie hier auch schon im Thread angesprochen wurde: Kauf Dir zum zocken lieber einen Desktop PC und für die Uni ein Netbook. Wenn Du auf dem Rechner nur WOW zocken willst bekommst Du bei Amazon schon einen Rechner für unter 350 Euro. Habe mir da vor kurzem einen angeschafft und schaffe mit der Kiste in Dala zu Stoßzeiten ( abends zwischen 20 und 24 Uhr ) auf vollen Grafikdetails über 50 fps und habe auch sonst in Azeroth keine Probleme mit der Performance. Selbst bei den Wiwis ( bin selber einer ) sind Netbooks inzwischen akzeptiert. Also wenn Du nicht viel unterwegs zocken willst würde ich zur Variante Desktop und Netbook raten. Sollte eigentlich günstiger sein als ein Gamer Laptop.


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

Ehrm, ich finds ja schön, dass ihr alle die phatten Gamingnotebooks so propagiert, aber wie wärs, wenn man mal langsam auf den Gewichtsaspekt zu sprechen kommt?
Lieber TE, lass dir wirklich gesagt sein. Ich weiss ja nicht, wie lang dein Weg zu Universität ist, aber willst du dabei jeden Tag mehrere Kilo mit dir rumschleppen, nur um _Notizen zu machen_?! Oder willste während der Vorlesung zocken? Dann kannste dich eh gleich exmatrikulieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Just my two cents...


----------



## Phisch (3. Februar 2010)

Moin

Der Thread passt gerade wie die Faust aufs Auge! ^^
Habe da eine kleine Frage und dachte mir ihr könnt mir vl gleich mal weiterhelfen...

Laptop oder Pc, das ist hier die Frage!
zocke gerne mit hoher Grafik, aber auch gerne bei Freunden und unterwegs, das ist meistens schlechT kombinierbar...
Kann mir nur eines der beiden Dinge leisten, also zu was tendiert ihr eher bzw was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Ps: die 3 Laptop sind ziemlich gleichwertig, hab aber mit Acer nicht so tolle Erfahrungn gemacht...


----------



## TheDoggy (3. Februar 2010)

Phisch schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Der Thread passt gerade wie die Faust aufs Auge! ^^
> Habe da eine kleine Frage und dachte mir ihr könnt mir vl gleich mal weiterhelfen...
> ...


Für nen Gamingnotebook mit anständiger Grafik legste meist das doppelte hin, wie für nen vergleichbaren Rechner.
Die Frage ist halt, ob du wirklich mehr als 50-75% unterwegs (/bei Freunden) zockst, oder Zuhause. Wenn nicht, hol dir nen Rechner. Kriegst imo einfach mehr Leistung fürs Geld. Und wenn doch mal ne Lan ansteht, organisierst du dir nen Auto+Fahrer und kutschierst deine Kiste rum. Dann am besten nen kleinen Tower nehmen, ist handlicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Das ist nur meine persönliche Empfehlung. Ich hab mit einem (nichtGaming)Notebook gezockt und das Ding rumzuschleppen suckt durch das Gewicht schon extrem und die Grafik und Performance stinkt.


----------



## Teal (3. Februar 2010)

Verschoben zu PC-Technik, da das Thema an sich doch recht wenig mit Cataclysm zu tun hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Resch (3. Februar 2010)

Ich würde dir diesen hier empfehlen: 

*Acer Aspire 7740G-434G64Bn für 799€
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit dem kannst du WoW zurzeit uaf Ultra flüßig zocken. Ich weiß wovon ich rede habe selber ein Samsung R720 mit P8700, 4GB und einer 4650. Der hier sollte noch um einiges stärker sein. Und auf meinen kann ich auch CoD4/5/6, Grid etc auf hohen Einstellungen flüssig zocken.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Februar 2010)

Nummer 3 hat mit Abstand die beste CPU. Die Grafikkarte ist überall die gleiche, sprich, überall nicht besonders toll. Darf man fragen, woher hier alle wissen, wie Cata auf den Laptops läuft?
Cata ist noch nicht da, von daher kann man ja wohl nur schätzen.

Wieviel kosten diese Laptops?


----------



## xdave78 (3. Februar 2010)

Also für 800&#8364; bekommt man schon nen  Samsung R580 oder den *ASUS X64JA-JX088V [Gamer-Edition 3.6]* mit ATI5730 (höher getaktete 5650).

Die beiden müssten im 3DMark06 so im Bereich von 7.500 - 8.000 Punkten liegen, wenn man das im Allgemeinen auf "aktuelle" Durchschnittsgames überträgt ist das ne Mittlere bis Hohe Detailstufe im Grafikdetail. Natürlich ohne AA usw. aber schon in der nativen Auflösung (solang die halt nicht unbedingt FullHD ist). DX11 kann man eh knicken mit den Teilen.

Wenn das Budget 1.000&#8364; ist siehts schon wieder ganz anders aus...und ab etwa 1.300&#8364; bekommt man schon richtig gute Laptops die man sogar als "Gamer" (im eigentlichen Sinne) bezeichnen könnte da man dann schon mit ner GTX260 oder ner äquivalenten ATI Karte und ner Mehrkern CPU >2,4Ghz rechnen kann. 

KA ob man sich nen Acer kaufen muss wenn man nen ASUS oder Samsung haben kann^^ - eher nich...

@Klos:
Ich schätze mal man kann doch wohl davon ausgehen, dass das AddOn sich an aktuellen Titeln messen lässt...wenn schon nicht von der Optik, dann doch von den Anforderungen an die Hardware.


----------



## Humunculus (3. Februar 2010)

Phisch schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Der Thread passt gerade wie die Faust aufs Auge! ^^
> Habe da eine kleine Frage und dachte mir ihr könnt mir vl gleich mal weiterhelfen...
> ...




Schwierig. Prinzipiell hat ein Rechner mehr Power als ein Notebook. Das fängt bei den Hochleistungscpu´s und hört bei den Grafikkarten auf. Heutige Grafikkarten in Desktops sind ja schon halb so groß wie der ganze Laptop. Es gibt zwar Notebookableger, diese GK sind aber lange nicht so leistungsfähig wie die Großen Geschwister.

Und die 5650 Serie von Ati ist momentan wesentlih stärker als die 240m von Nvidia.


----------



## Caps-lock (3. Februar 2010)

Wurde in dem ganzen Thread schonmal drauf eingegangen das gute Hardware viel Strom braucht ?
Was bringt dir ein Notebook, welches dann nichtmal eine Vorlesung durchhält ?


----------



## Soramac (3. Februar 2010)

Stichwort: Alienware


----------



## xdave78 (3. Februar 2010)

Naja Alienware macht zwar schöne Geräte...aber nur wenn man 1.600 € aufwärts löhnen will. Selbst dann sind Clevo, mySn, ASUS und MSI mit gleichwerzigen oder besseren Geräten vorne.

Die genannten Laptops sind nur SEHR bedingt "mobil" - das ist klar. Die Geräte über 15" sind eigentlich eher mobil im Sinne von "man kanns mal schnell woanders hintragen" gedacht. Aber nicht im Sinne von "unabhängig vom Stromkabel".

Für die Uni würde ich dann doch eher ein 13" Lappi empfehlen mit nem stationären PC zum daddeln zu hause. Demnächst wird es auch immer mehr Lappis mit "Hybrid" Lösungen geben...also ner dedizierten Grafik wenn man Grafikpower braucht und nen embedded Chip webnn man mobil sein will.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Februar 2010)

Für die Uni tuts auchn Netbook. Lach die Leute immer aus die mit nem riesigen 17 Zoll Notebook anmarschiert kommen... :S


----------



## xdave78 (3. Februar 2010)

Naja klar...ich zB könnte aber nich auf nem 10" Netbook tippen...


----------



## Despised (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

sorry dass ich erst jetzt wieder schreib, bin gerade im "Klausurenstress." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Variante mit dem Netbook habe ich mir auch schon überlegt aber, da ich "fast" jedes Wochenende bei meiner Freundin bin und die halt Samstags halbtags arbeitet, weiß ich nun leider auch nicht wie ich die Zeit totschlagen soll.. (Ein Notebook hat auch den Vorteil die schönen Sommerabende auf der Terasse mit 'nem Bier zu verbringen, halt auch schon einen gewissen Reiz) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gesagt die Grafikkarten sagen mir halt absolut nix und die einzigen Spiele die ich auf dem Pc zocke ist WoW und vllt noch CS 1.6 mehr nich... Für aufwendigere Spiele habe ich noch eine Xbox 360 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja und der Laptop hat halt den Reiz, dass man mobil ist und sich den einfach "krallt" und zu nem Freund oder zur Freundin am Wochenende geht und sich da dann die Zeit vertreibt...
Und ich möchte halt zukünftig WoW zocken, auch nach Catalysm, deswegen möchte ich mir einen holen mit dem ich bei Catalysm nicht sofort hinterher hinken... Aber das ist halt jetzt alles spekulation.

@Klos so zwischen 600&#8364; und 1000&#8364;
Also ich denke, dass mein Budget so zwischen 600&#8364; & 1000&#8364; liegen wird...


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Despised (3. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Stichwort: Alienware



Bei Alienware zahlt zum großen Teil für den Namen und die sind halt zum Teil echt nicht Preiswert. :O


----------



## Despised (3. Februar 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Ich würde dir diesen hier empfehlen:
> 
> *Acer Aspire 7740G-434G64Bn für 799€
> *
> ...



Ich hab mir den mal als Lesezeichen gesetzt hört sich nicht schlecht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die frage ist halt immer noch "nach Catalysm" da möcht ich ja auch noch weiter zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wurde in dem ganzen Thread schonmal drauf eingegangen das gute Hardware viel Strom braucht ?
> Was bringt dir ein Notebook, welches dann nichtmal eine Vorlesung durchhält ?



Damit muss man halt leben, wenn man unbedingt auf nen Laptop daddeln will, der eigentlich zum arbeiten gedacht ist.

@TE: Der von Resch liest sich wirklich sehr gut. Mit dem solltest du gut zocken können. Das schöne ist, daß die neuen ATI im Idle sehr sparsam sind, und der CoreI5 ist es auch absolut.


----------



## Erz1 (3. Februar 2010)

Man muss halt immer bei Laptops so sehen, dass gerade die Grafikkarte extreme Einbußen macht.
Normalerweise reicht gerade mal ein 1,300€ Laptop als Gamer zu bezeichnen, aber das ist schon hart an der Grenze :S


----------



## Despised (3. Februar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Damit muss man halt leben, wenn man unbedingt auf nen Laptop daddeln will, der eigentlich zum arbeiten gedacht ist.
> 
> @TE: Der von Resch liest sich wirklich sehr gut. Mit dem solltest du gut zocken können. Das schöne ist, daß die neuen ATI im Idle sehr sparsam sind, und der CoreI5 ist es auch absolut.



Klar muss man abstriche machen, das ist mir auch klar...
denkst du er würde auf für Cata gut reichen? :O


----------



## xdave78 (3. Februar 2010)

Also ich finde die Auflösung etwas zu hoch um ehrlich zu sein. Und 17" ist halt nich wirklich leicht. Das  R580 und das [url="http://de.shopping.com/-asus+x64ja+jx088v++gamer+edition+3.6"]ASUS X64JA [/url] haben etwas geringere auflösung kosten etwa das selbe, das ASUS hat ne bessere Grafikkarte und das Samsung ne bessere CPU als zB das ACER. Damit hat man nach hinten raus in jedem Fall noch etwas Luft. Bei der Auflösung vom Acer geht der CPU und der Grafikkarte schneller die Puste aus so dass Du am ende auf jeden Fall mit Abstrichen rechnen musst.


----------



## Despised (3. Februar 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Auflösung etwas zu hoch um ehrlich zu sein. Und 17" ist halt nich wirklich leicht. Das  R580 und das ASUS X64JA haben etwas geringere auflösung kosten etwa das selbe, das ASUS hat ne bessere Grafikkarte und das Samsung ne bessere CPU als zB das ACER. Damit hat man nach hinten raus in jedem Fall noch etwas Luft. Bei der Auflösung vom Acer geht der CPU und der Grafikkarte schneller die Puste aus so dass Du am ende auf jeden Fall mit Abstrichen rechnen musst.



Also empfehlst du eher den ASUS?


----------



## Klos1 (3. Februar 2010)

Der Asus hätte, wie oben ja erklärt wurde, natürlich noch mehr Grafikleistung und zudem eine geringere Auflösung zu bewältigen. Das aber auf Kosten eines kleineren Displays und einer geringeren Auflösung, wobei letzteres wiederum durch den kleineren Bildschirm relativiert wird. Was dir nun mehr wert ist, musst du selbst wissen. Ich denke, daß Wow auf jedenfall von beiden gut beweltigt werden kann.


----------



## Despised (3. Februar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Der Asus hätte, wie oben ja erklärt wurde, natürlich noch mehr Grafikleistung und zudem eine geringere Auflösung zu bewältigen. Das aber auf Kosten eines kleineren Displays und einer geringeren Auflösung, wobei letzteres wiederum durch den kleineren Bildschirm relativiert wird. Was dir nun mehr wert ist, musst du selbst wissen. Ich denke, daß Wow auf jedenfall von beiden gut beweltigt werden kann.



Also von der Auflösung reicht mir 1024x768 und Grafikleistung ist ja auch eine "investition in die zukunft" wenn ich das so sagen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Februar 2010)

Na dann hol dir den Asus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (4. Februar 2010)

Würd ich auch sagen...


----------



## Despised (4. Februar 2010)

Wird der "ASUS X64JA-JX088V [Gamer-Edition 3.6]" auch sicher für Cata reichen? Damit ich flüssig raiden kann und mit max. Leistung spielen kann? :O


----------



## Yaggoth (4. Februar 2010)

Despised schrieb:


> Wird der "ASUS X64JA-JX088V [Gamer-Edition 3.6]" auch sicher für Cata reichen? Damit ich flüssig raiden kann und mit max. Leistung spielen kann? :O




Sicher kann dir das keiner sagen, denn wir haben leider alle defekte in unseren Glaskugeln...

Was bedeutet "max Leistung"? Wenn du die maximal möglichen Einstellungen meinst, dann von mir ein geschätztes "Nein". Wenn du meist, dass du gut flüssig spielen kannst (ohne dass alles auf Utra und maximales AA und AF gestellt ist) dann ein geratenes "ja"


----------



## Despised (4. Februar 2010)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Sicher kann dir das keiner sagen, denn wir haben leider alle defekte in unseren Glaskugeln...
> 
> Was bedeutet "max Leistung"? Wenn du die maximal möglichen Einstellungen meinst, dann von mir ein geschätztes "Nein". Wenn du meist, dass du gut flüssig spielen kannst (ohne dass alles auf Utra und maximales AA und AF gestellt ist) dann ein geratenes "ja"



nja ich möcht in raids schon mind. 30-40fps haben, damit ich einfach ohne sorgen raiden kann auf mittleren einstellungen


----------



## xdave78 (5. Februar 2010)

Naja aber in der Realität - ist es nunmal so, dass WoW einfach Sau Viel Power braucht ..ka wozu. Jedenfalls ist es wie Yaggoth sagt: man kann mit dem Teil bestimmt die native Auflösung mit so ziemlich allen Details spielen. In Raids kann es sein, dass Du da eben mal die Schatten oder so ausmachen musst. Letztenendes können wir ja auch nur raten weil wir uns das AddOn noch nicht gekauft haben. Mit mittleren bis hohen Einstellungten würde ich SCHÄTZEN dass Du sorgenfrei raiden kannst -ja. Aber dier Garantie wird Dir KEINER geben.


----------



## Despised (5. Februar 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja aber in der Realität - ist es nunmal so, dass WoW einfach Sau Viel Power braucht ..ka wozu. Jedenfalls ist es wie Yaggoth sagt: man kann mit dem Teil bestimmt die native Auflösung mit so ziemlich allen Details spielen. In Raids kann es sein, dass Du da eben mal die Schatten oder so ausmachen musst. Letztenendes können wir ja auch nur raten weil wir uns das AddOn noch nicht gekauft haben. Mit mittleren bis hohen Einstellungten würde ich SCHÄTZEN dass Du sorgenfrei raiden kannst -ja. Aber dier Garantie wird Dir KEINER geben.



Okay, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiß jemand wann ca. die Beta kommt, damit man schon mal was sowas angeht prognosen machen kann?


----------



## Xondor (5. Februar 2010)

Despised schrieb:


> Okay, danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein das weiß niemand, vermutlich in wenigen Monaten.

Aber ich glaube nicht, dass das Spiel noch hungriger werden wird. Es ist jetzt schon extrem und Blizzard will keine Kunden verkraulen. Schau dir ihre "wir machen es allen recht" Politik an^^


----------



## Kersyl (6. Februar 2010)

Also sagen wirs so:
Wenn BC auf meinem Lappie von 2001 läuft, wird cata auch auf nem neuen Notebook laufen...
Also...den Hab ich noch nie neu aufgespielt da er kein Laufwerk hat, weder intern noch extern...(Netzwerk ftw^^)

Aber am liebsten ist mir halt auf meinem PC, der hier auch schon viel zu lang rumgammelt...Naja man muss halt nicht immer die grafik auf Ultra stellen können...


Also wie gesagt: sollte locker gehen. mfg Kersyl


----------



## Wagga (6. Februar 2010)

Solltest du ihn nicht für mobile Zwecke brauchen, dann rate ich dir lieber in einen Desktop zu investieren.
Ich hatte mir auch ein Notebook zum PC gekauft.
Nutze diesen aber nun äußerst selten für WoW.
Ich spiele lieber am PC, den kann man auch besser aufrüsten.

MFG,Wagga


----------

